# Head Tossing on the Trail.



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Have you tried a full fly mask? I know you said there shouldn't be a problem with bugs, but my gelding HATES flies anywhere near his face. He doesn't throw his head like this, but shakes it all the time if there's flies out. He doesn't wear a fly mask while riding most of the time, but he probably needs one. I am going to start keeping it on him in the pasture anyway.









If that's not it, then could something around be making her nervous? While he doesn't do it regularly, my gelding will also sometimes toss his head when something is bothering (scaring) him. Those are two suggestions that I can think of. Hopefully others will have more if those aren't it.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Could it be a saddle fit thing? Maybe now that she's ridden regularly her body has changed and something is pinching?

Is she safe enough to try bitless? Doesn't sound like the issue but you never know.

Very strange! Will be interested to hear if you get it resolved...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

two possibilities; 

she has developed head tossing syndrome

or

she is hyper sensitive to the flies on her muzzle. a fine mesh cover over her muzzle may be the cure.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Im pretty sure it's not nervousness.

I'm very confident this had nothing to do with her bit

She does this with 3 different saddles, and continues it once you get off. All look like a very good fit.

If it is flies on the muzzle, it must be even with strong bug spray. I've never seen a fine mesh muzzle cover?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i used to ride this warmblood who was ridiculously sensitive to the gnats, jsut them bumping into his nose was enough for him to fling his head arouhdn. he wore a Cashel mask AND a total cover over his muzzle. it was the only way we could do any trail riding at all. and, it was a fine mesh on the nose cover. it covered the whole muzzle and just tied onto the bit rings and noseband.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a good resource:
Headshaking in Horses: A Resource Page

I have a mild headshaker mare and I've been around some that are quite severe. A theory that makes sense to me is that the trigeminal nerve is damaged or affected by allergies, wind, sunlight, or other factors. This most likely triggers a sensation either like a buzzing, shock, or tingling pain just like when we have nerve damage or nerve pain. 

My mare headshakes when I'm riding her, but it is mild or worse in certain conditions. Her main "bother" seems to be when her head gets sweaty. I tried a nose net and she didn't like it. If you want it, PM me and I will mail it to you - supposedly it really helps some horses if their trigger is pollen, dust or allergy related and being ridden gets more of this into their nose.

My mare has a divot in her nasal bone from being "hard tied" and pulling back before I got her. It does not surprise me that her facial nerve might have been damaged from such an injury.

It is most often not tack related, from what I've read, unless your tack irritates the nerve. My mare has done it regardless of tack, and on a loose rein or not loose rein. Bitless or bitted. If there is nerve tingling or pain, she seems used to it and does not get crabby or dislike going out, so we ignore it. My friend had a mare that would shake her head very frequently when ridden, but she just ignored it too. When she first got her she rode her with a running martingale to make sure she didn't get hit in the face. 

Most of the time my mare just does a fast flicking motion upward with her nose. Sometimes she also shakes her head from side to side in a quick motion, but only maybe two or three times on an hour ride. When I first got her I tried reprimanding her when she did it, but it didn't seem like she was able to help it. She'd tone it down for a few minutes, but then start up again. I think I'd react each time too, if someone zapped me.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

In this video you can see my mare's head shaking behavior. At about 2:34 she shows her usual "nose thrust" shake. At 7:56 she does the sideways shake. She often does it just after we've finished a canter or gallop. It could be that the wind exacerbates it.
She often pushes her nose up and down when cantering, and I've wondered if it changes the way the wind hits her facial nerves.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Just an FYI, bug spray will not necessarily drive off all insects. You and try and find the most effective spray for your location but if another insect moves in or you move (ride) in a different area it may not be as good.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Head tossing is a signal of dental problems.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

ChitChatChet said:


> Head tossing is a signal of dental problems.


I REALLY don't think so. She is an easy keeper who shows no aversion to her bit, bit pressure or having her face touched. She just had her teeth done by a vet that is fully certified in equine dentistry and passed with flying colors. She does it with no pressure on her mouth.

The barn owner has noticed an excessive amount of headshaking in the pasture as well. It almost seems to be developing into an excessive bug dislike.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

My horse hates bugs so bad that she will shake her head if she even thinks something touching her head is a bug. This makes using head masks problematic because they touch her ears and actually set off problems.

I would try two things.

1. Completely coat his ears with Swat or some other thick bug ointment.

2. Braid his forelock and mane so it doesn't touch his ears.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Nose bot flies/nose flies are out in northern WY and all of MT. Likely up in your country, too.

Some of us tie a sheet of dryer fabric softener to our horse's chin straps during this season. Some people have gone to using long fringes of thin leather draped from nosebands. That is common in South America (but works on our North American flies, too  )

I was the first on crews that I ride with. Took a bit of teasing until the others saw results. Sometimes you don't need a bunch of fly spray, just know your flies. We'll have a couple weeks coming up where I'll use the dryer sheet and put a little fly cream around the eyes of the horses (about an inch from the eyes). 

Some flies only go for the pasterns. Commonly referred to as "heel flies." They make cattle difficult to handle because they are so irritating. I use spray when they are on the attack.


----------

